
Are smart people ugly? The Explainer's 2011 Question of the Year - ALee
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/explainer/2012/01/are_smart_people_ugly_the_explainer_s_2011_question_of_the_year_.single.html
======
ajays
There are a couple of things at work here.

1) Some people choose to spend their time on learning and improving their
brains, instead of their outward appearances. Over time, this makes them
smarter than those who don't.

2) In most societies, good-looking people often have it easier; as a result,
if you're not good-looking, you have to work harder. Which, in turn, makes you
smarter over time.

------
paulhauggis
I don't think smart people are ugly. Many just don't concentrate on making
themselves look better. Clothes, hairstyle, grooming, etc makes a big
difference.

~~~
lelele
Moreover, if you are not attractive, people won't value you on the basis of
your appearance, hence you are less likely to care about it.

